# antidepressants for pain relief



## Mosey (Jun 23, 2001)

I have been diagnosed as fibro and IBS. I have also got antinuclear antibodies. I have been taking nortriptyline which is antidepessant (old type tricylic) and I have noticed quite a significant difference in my quality of life. Also the ibs symptoms i.e. diahorea is not half as severe as it has been. It has been since 1993 I have been suffering, had to give up my job etc. I am just now having a reasonable life. Has anybody out there tried this kind of treatment. I would like to know. I have only been taking this for the last two months and would like to know if anybody has been on this long term. I also read recently that fibro people have four times the spinal fluid level of a neurotransmitter called Substance P. If anybody would like to e mail me direct on mosey###ic24.net I would welcome any messages.


----------

